# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  This decorator crab knows how to dress!

## Gary R

Copyright © Tropical Marine Centre/Facebook
We just had to share with you this fabulous image of a decorator crab at Tropical Marine Centre's Bristol branch.
Decorator crabs attach pieces of seaweed, rocks and sedentary animals such as corals and sponges to their bodies as camouflage, to protect them from predators. And they can change their outfits to match their environment. 
This is probably one of the best-dressed examples we've ever seen at PFK! 
Please note that TMC supplies to the trade only. However, if you  see   something you like, your local dealer may be able to get it for  you.

----------


## lost

is it  a crab or a spider  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

What ever it is, it looks nice as long as it don't eat your tank mates  :lol:

----------


## lost

> What ever it is, it looks nice as long as it don't eat your tank mates


Not mine that's for sure  :lol:

----------

